# New History Channel Series - "Extreme Trains"



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

The History Channel has a new series called Extreme Trains... The first episode airs on Tuesday November 11 at 10:00PM EST, 9:00PM CST... I hope you guys check this out as it looks cool 

From http://www.history.com/genericContent.do?id=60696:



> ABOUT THE SHOW
> EXTREME TRAINS, hosted by real-life train conductor Matt Bown, reveals the incredible inner workings and past lives of the amazing locomotives that haul huge loads across the nation and deliver passengers to their destinations. The series shows the huge part these trains have played in shaping American history--and how vital trains are to American life today.
> 
> PREMIERE EPISODE
> ...


New site link: http://www.history.com/minisites/extreme-trains


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Dammit, don't have cable.

Perhaps there will be some Youtube downloads or something.


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another great series was 'Mark Williams on the Rails", produced by Discovery Network. I have had a hard time trying to locate a torrent for this.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> Dammit, don't have cable.
> 
> Perhaps there will be some Youtube downloads or something.


 LOL, I am sure you will be able to find it on the internet somewhere...



mcnay55 said:


> Another great series was 'Mark Williams on the Rails", produced by Discovery Network. I have had a hard time trying to locate a torrent for this.


How recent was this? I have never heard of it; maybe it did not air in the US :dunno:


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Mark Williams on the Rails.*

Mark Williams on the rails was produced in part by BBC for Discovery. It was made in 2004. There must be like 10-12 episodes. I have seen it a few times but they don't play the episodes in sequence. Also stars in 'Industrial Revolutions', another great program (2002). 
-Mark Williams played the Wiesley Dad in Harry Potter.

If you use EZTV you can search for any History Channel programs and download the torrent. I'll be checking for the Extreme Trains here.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

wh00t!

Only one and one-third more hours to go until this show comes on; I can not wait


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll be watching it - thanks for the heads up on this one!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

The first episode was great; very informative too... Now if they just keep following this path the series will be a good one... I thought I saw something on a commercial for the show about "trains" on a roller coaster, so I guess it is not just 100% locomotives and rolling stock


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

I did like the information talked about and explained.
I liked the VAST majority of the footage (sometimes a little too 'fast', but for 
the most part very good). I did have a little trouble with the host - I know the
title of the show was 'extreme trains' but..... at least in my mind, trains
are more slow, powerful, methodical, and majestic rather then 'extreme'. I'm
sure he was only doing his job. 

I must have missed that commercial B&M.... but I miss most commercials  



mcnay55, you mean this?
"World Class Trains" episodes 1-12 ??
I see the torrents for them but no seeders. Just curious.... not that I use torrents.
http://www.torrentz.com/search?q=world+class+trains
(!! I hold no responsability for the above link!!! use at your own risk)

here is a link to what I am guessing is the same series on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360104321624
(above link for reference/clarification only!!)


----------



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

T-MAN must have known this TV show was going to be about coal as he posted his coal load photos.
Denny


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tw001_tw said:


> I must have missed that commercial B&M.... but I miss most commercials


Hmm, maybe I misinterpreted the commercial... They have the official website up now; this is looking really cool... I want more episodes now, LOL... I hope it is getting enough viewership so that we get more then one season...

http://www.history.com/minisites/extreme-trains


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It appears that this show also airs on Sundays at 10:00PM EST, in case you are not able to watch it on Tuesdays :thumbsup:


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Series*

I have had some trouble trying to locate the series electronically via torrent..  So, sadly I will now have revert to watching it or taping it.
I like the electronic form better for viewing on iPod and archiving. I'll let you all know if I found it at some point. Happy viewing.


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

*dead links*

mcnay55, you mean this?
"World Class Trains" episodes 1-12 ??
I see the torrents for them but no seeders. Just curious.... not that I use torrents.
http://www.torrentz.com/search?q=world+class+trains
(!! I hold no responsability for the above link!!! use at your own risk)

here is a link to what I am guessing is the same series on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360104321624
(above link for reference/clarification only!!)[/QUOTE]

As it turns out, that link has been dead for sometime. Its another series I was trying to obtain. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That was really cool to see how they were expanding the Cajon Pass; that was one huge wall of mountain they tore through...

One thing which I wish they would do is go into a little more detail about the actual trains... Like instead of "this engine" say like "this Dash 8" or whatever...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

They are featuring the Amtrak Acela on tonight's episode... Too bad, they should have picked the Downeaster, eh T-Man?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It looks like tomorrow is the last epidode of this season... I sure hope that this show will be back next fall with new ones, and I hope that they last more than an hour 



> TRANSCONTINENTAL
> 
> Tuesday, December 30 at 10PM ET/9C
> 
> Matt rides the busiest freight line anywhere, Union Pacific's Omaha to Sacramento — on a route that crosses the world's longest rail causeway, though the world's largest rail yard and over the fearsome Donner Pass, where Matt and the train crews must free the tracks from huge blocks of ice. The episode covers the building of the transcontinental railroad in the 1860s.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

dennytodd said:


> T-MAN must have known this TV show was going to be about coal as he posted his coal load photos.
> Denny


I just found this. LOL:laugh:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm going to order the series', both of them. Good adds to the collection of railroadiana. Maybe my Conductor will get them for my b-day in January?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

stationmaster said:


> I'm going to order the series', both of them. Good adds to the collection of railroadiana. Maybe my Conductor will get them for my b-day in January?


Hopefully they will come out with a box set first and lower the prices, because right now the episodes of Extreme Trains are $25.00 a pop! 

http://history.resultspage.com/search?SESSID=7041975ef0289fd3393033c363924a7c&w=Extreme+Trains


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

I accidentally stumbled upon an episode on the History channel last week. It was great! They hightlighted the 5 day trip from the west coast to Albany, NY with refrigerated cars carrying fruit, etc. If you enjoy trains you can't watch this and not enjoy it. WOW! 11 other episodes!


----------

